# washed waxed & glazed!!



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

washed waxed & glazed yesterday, but now covered in dew!!!!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Very clean but the discs could do with a squirt of wd40 as they appear to have gone rusty.

Only joking, don't try this at home :roll:


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah quick squirt of waxoil and they were fine ha ha ha :lol:


----------

